# What happens if a person fails color blindness test during driving test?



## vivekbwaj (Jul 25, 2015)

Can a person never drive in Australia if he fails the color blindness test ?
What are the chances he would be allowed?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You should check the driver's license requirements for the various states, as it may be different from one state to the next. Also may depend on what you want to drive (e.g. car vs. commercial vehicle, etc.)


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Colour blindness is fairly common and is not typically a barrier to getting a driver's licence in Australia (or most other countries for that matter). You may not qualify for a commercial licence however.


----------

